# Need Recommendations - Eastern South Dakota



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,
We are trying to plan a family reunion for summer 2010. The central most location seems to be eastern South Dakota. Does anyone have any good recommendations for campgrounds in that area? We are looking for something kid & pet friendly. A campground with cabins would be a plus as a couple of the attendees are elderly and would prefer to be in a cabin instead of tent/trailer. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Has anyone camped at Jellystone in Sioux Falls?


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

WYOCAMPER,

My family and I have camped several times at Jellystone. This is a very family friendly campground with cabins.
There are many activities for the kids. They have an awsume inflatable jump pit. The campground is within two miles of Sioux Falls, SD. I would recommend that one evening you go to the Falls in Sioux Falls for a free Lazer Light show at dusk (very cool). Also, the down town area is filled with neat shops. The Sioux Falls Pavilion is also a must do. Also, if you are into bike riding, there is an extivsive bike trail system through out the whole city.

My boys enjoyed the campground because Yogi and his staff go to each campsite and see the kids. Lot's of fun! The campsite and staff are great. Super Clean and Super friendly. The only down side is you have a wonderful view of I-90.

Hope you enjoy your visit to South Dakota!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sioux Falls does seem to be a nice area with lots to do. We've never spent the night though so I can't help there.

Of course if I was having a Family Reunion in SD, I'd make those from the east drive the 6-8 hours West and camp in the Black Hills.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Fireman69,
Excellent advice. This is the kind of input I was looking for. Is there any opportunity for hiking/canoeing/fishing/boating/4 wheeling in the area? Is the campground very close to I90? Do you get a lot of road noise?

Nathan,
I'm with you - we love the Black Hills. I'll work on that, but it's a lot to ask - especially since we are the only ones out west. Heck, if I push too hard, I might get stuck camping in the middle of a corn field somewhere in Illinois. Ha!

Anyone else have any input? Any other campgrounds in the area that we should consider?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are trying to plan a family reunion for summer 2010. The central most location seems to be eastern South Dakota. Does anyone have any good recommendations for campgrounds in that area? We are looking for something kid & pet friendly. A campground with cabins would be a plus as a couple of the attendees are elderly and would prefer to be in a cabin instead of tent/trailer. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Has anyone camped at Jellystone in Sioux Falls?


You might look over the boarder at Nebraska. There are several great State parks in the NE area that has everything. There is also a resort type State Park near Omaha right by the SAC Museum. Haven't been to SD for a LONG time but remember what was I think a Fed. campground by the lake near the boarder with NE. Have fun!


----------



## SDWeekendWarriors (Oct 27, 2009)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are trying to plan a family reunion for summer 2010. The central most location seems to be eastern South Dakota. Does anyone have any good recommendations for campgrounds in that area? We are looking for something kid & pet friendly. A campground with cabins would be a plus as a couple of the attendees are elderly and would prefer to be in a cabin instead of tent/trailer. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Has anyone camped at Jellystone in Sioux Falls?


WYOCAMPER,

Take a look at Lewis and Clark State park on Lake Yankton (just south of Yankton, SD). This is a very nice campground next to a wonderful lake, and yes, it has cabins! here is a link to the website:

http://www.lewisandclarkpark.com/photogallery.html

Proud to have you planning a trip to the beautiful state of South Dakota!!

Happy camping!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are trying to plan a family reunion for summer 2010. The central most location seems to be eastern South Dakota. Does anyone have any good recommendations for campgrounds in that area? We are looking for something kid & pet friendly. A campground with cabins would be a plus as a couple of the attendees are elderly and would prefer to be in a cabin instead of tent/trailer. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Has anyone camped at Jellystone in Sioux Falls?


There's a gorgeous campground along the Missouri River near the Ft. Randall Dam and Pickstown. A marina is right next door, less than a mile from one of the largest T-Rex finds, an Indian casino is close by, fishing is great, and you're within driving distance of several historic sites.


----------

